# Tort vs rosebush



## vellutip (May 8, 2012)

Just wanted to share a couple photos from yesterday of my male tortoise, "Tamale," munching on a rosebush. This guy joined our family last fall and emerged from brumation this spring very hungry. I make him a giant salad every day with edible pickings from the yard, but yesterday it just wasn't enough and he tried to take down the rosebush....


----------



## tortadise (May 8, 2012)

haha awesome.


----------



## l0velesly (May 8, 2012)

Tamale is one good-looking tort!


----------



## azkeyrealtor (May 8, 2012)

He's sooo cute!!! Our lil guy gets a world famous HYBISCUS today I found while on my walk!!! Happy Munching Sweet Tortees!


----------



## Tyrtle (May 8, 2012)

A guy's gotta eat!


----------



## ascott (May 9, 2012)

He is one hot Tamale....lol (could not stop myself )

Two of the four CDTs here absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE roses and would just eat one right after the other till they pass out...lol...kinda like a bag of Lays chips.....have to eat them all...today the hollyhocks are blooming here so a new bag of chips...lol....the roses and leaves are ultra healthy so good thing to throw a mad munchies on....

May I see a close up pic of his face with those electric eyes? If you don't mind


----------



## BigFire (Jun 2, 2012)

Big boy...huge rear legs and shell.


----------

